# FREE COLOR LASER PRINTER



## Waldo (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a Samsung CLP-510 Color laser printer that is practically new. It has a large capicity paper tray and does automatic duplexing that anyone can have for free or almost free. Alls you have to do is pay actual shipping from me to you. One other catch. The only thing wrong with the printer is that it needs new toner cartridges. You can but the generic online for about $70.00 - 80.00 each and it takes 4. Black, Cyan, MAgenta and Yellow. 
My toner cartridges ran out and I got a deal from Home Depot on a new HP cheaper than I could but the toners. So there.......Now you know the rest of the story


First request by pm to me gets it.*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 30, 2007)

Waldo! I ended up with a new HP printer years ago because of the cost of toner for my previous printer!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 30, 2007)

Home Depot sells printers out there?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 30, 2007)

Should you not find any takers, there is a site called freecycle to post items like this, or to find things you may be looking for. I have used the local one to give away items, and have found a few I could use, it is much better than filling up the landfills and dumps.
http://www.freecycle.org/


----------



## Wade E (Jun 30, 2007)

You could also donate it at Goodwill.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh shucks wade....Home Depot...Office Depot......Theyre all the same !!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 30, 2007)

I didnt mean it to bust chops, but I do know that some BJs and Costcos
down your way sell wine and wine kits so I was just curious.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 30, 2007)

Why don't you tell us about the new printer!! Then we can go get one of those!!


----------



## smurfe (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a Dell Color Laser printer. It cost more to buy new toners than I paid for the printer to. But, the toners that were in the printer had a much lower capacity than the replacement toners. The originals with the printer had 1000 page capacity. The replacements are either 4000 or 5000 page capacity.I to was going to just buy a new printer until I noticed that. I just bit the bullet and spent the $250.00 + for a new set of toner cartridges.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 2, 2007)

Stinkie, my new printer is an HP Color Laserjet 2605DN and after just completing our family newsletter for this month which was 48 copies of 9 double sided pages with 4 of the pages being all photos from our recently held family reunion.......I LOVE IT.


----------



## PeterZ (Jul 3, 2007)

I would like to have a cheap color laser. I have a very high end B&amp;W laser (HP 4250tn) that I got for SWMBO to print her court transcripts on. 45 ppm is wonderful when you need to print two copies of a 1500 page transcript tonight for delivery tomorrow. When I bought it for her two years ago she didn't want me to spend the $1100, but ever since she says she is glad I bought it.

What I want a color laser for is wine labels. I have an inkjet, but the colors are water soluble. I'd like to laser print them, and cost of toner is no problem, as labels are the only thing I will use it for, so the toner carts will last a long time.

Any recommendations?


----------



## smurfe (Jul 3, 2007)

PeterZ said:


> I would like to have a cheap color laser. I have a very high end B&amp;W laser (HP 4250tn) that I got for SWMBO to print her court transcripts on. 45 ppm is wonderful when you need to print two copies of a 1500 page transcript tonight for delivery tomorrow. When I bought it for her two years ago she didn't want me to spend the $1100, but ever since she says she is glad I bought it.
> 
> What I want a color laser for is wine labels. I have an inkjet, but the colors are water soluble. I'd like to laser print them, and cost of toner is no problem, as labels are the only thing I will use it for, so the toner carts will last a long time.
> 
> Any recommendations?




Peter, I bought the wife one for her office from Dell. I got it from their outlet site. I just looked and they have some refurbs and "previously ordered new" (which is what I always buy) for around $379 for a 3110cn which is the model I have. I will say they have went up in price since I bought. I think I paid $289 for ours about 7-8 months ago. It is a fantastic color laser printer. It is kind of big though. Just thought I would throw it out there for you.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 3, 2007)

I got that one about a year ago too Smurfe. It is an improvement over the model it replaced. The sheets pass once through, quite quickly I might add and hit all the toners in one pass. The previous mode circle around 3 times to get all the toner, slowing it way down and on glossy paper the toner would come off and streak the back with the toner from the fron of the previous page. Overall I'm happy with the 3110 for the money. The n by the way makes it networkable(built in card).


----------



## PeterZ (Jul 4, 2007)

SWMBO buys all of her laptops from the Dell outlet store. I'll have to keep that in mind for a color laser. Even a refurb unit would be OK for me, as it would be a secondary printer. The workhorse is the 4250tn, which averages about 4000 pages per month.

Size is not a problem. My home office desk is two 32"x68" solid core doors set on four 2-drawer filing cabinets. Every square inch is currently covered (SWMBO makes me close the door to my office when company is coming over) but making some piles of stuff taller would easily accomodate another large footprint printer.

I'm going to get another network switch, as another networked printer will use the last open port I have available. Then again, I need to upgrade my wireless router, so maybe I'll look for one with more that 4 physical switch ports. At the rate I'm going I'll need to buy a rack and build a server room. My office is already the warmest room in the house from all the computer hardware in it.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 4, 2007)

I have a Samsung CLP-510, which we got for a steal last year at 250 or so... It's more than sufficient for wine-labels.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 4, 2007)

Sounds like my work office Peter. With me doing CAD work I have total overkill for one person. I have my main workstation, a second backup workstation for older version software to open older plan files. I also have a third workstation for viewing house plans with clients on the 32 inch monitor. So that they are use the same version of the plan file for each client, I have them on a fileserver. Then for backup, they are backed up onto a second server. Then the third server is set up as a domain controller and other dedicated network jobs. Add in the engineering plotters(2) and an engineering copier and it all adds up to a lot of heat. In the winter I don't need supplementle heat only on days below 10 below zero. In the summer any day over 65 degrees and I need to turn on the air conditioning. Oh I forgot the printer/copier/fax(laser) and the color laser printer. It's a pain when the lights die- I can't do much of anything even though the servers are on power backup.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a HP color laser printer here that actually belongs to my friend who has loaned it to me to make wine labels. It is out of ink so I'm thinking of packing it up and giving it back to her. No way that I can afford the cartridges. I love the way the labels look and I make some pretty colorful ones so I use it up fast. Thinking about getting one of those fridge tanks for my white wines and go back to using Kinkos for printing the labels for the bottles I'll store or give away. 



Ramona


----------



## PeterZ (Jul 5, 2007)

Ramona - Kinko's - duh! Do you lay out a full page of labels for them to print or just give them a photoshop file? What can they handle and how much do they charge?

appleman - I gather that you are an architect. I work for the Public Works Department at Naval Support Activity Mid-South in Millington, TN in computer support. Back in April I talked them into giving me AutoCAD 2006 LT and I love it. After I learned how to use it I did a floorplan of my house. Now I am working on a full set of plans for my house with changes SWMBO and I would like to have. We have a friend who is a builder, and we are working towards having him build it for us sometime next year.

At work we have a pair of HP 1055cm plus plotters. They are fantastic for plans.

I'd love to see some of your plans.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 5, 2007)

PeterZ - close but not quite. I am a "draftsman" doing residential house plans. I use the services of a registered Enginereer who is the lawful Architect of Record. I have used Autocad quite a bit especially when I worked for this engineer. Nowdays I use Chief Architect software. For house plans I find it a better fit. You draw in 2-d and it is converted to 3-d so the client gets an immediate view of changes. Many auto-features, including framing. Everything is a 3-d object-similar to Autocad Architectural Desktop, but a heck of a lot faster. It is set up to do the plan pages semi-automatically. I can do an in depth set of plans from conception, to client meetings, changes and plan development in about 30 hours for a 3000 ft house.


I also did computer network support and service from 1988 until 2004. I expanded my drafting work and went full time. My oldest son went to Clarkson University where he majored in Computer Software development amd computer networking as a minor. He is currently under-employed working with Geek Squad at Best Buy- go figure. My youngest is 14 and is quite an artist in his own right and is ever expanding into computer graphics designing and implementing game characters. Guess it runs in the family.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 5, 2007)

Z, I ususally take it in on a cd and they print as many as I want and cut them to, I think for a little extra. Almost a dollar a piece...pretty pricy but for the volume I can do it's ok. The only disadvantage that I see since I have had the use of a laser printer is that you can proof it yourself and make adjustments to the color. Sometimes, I find that the color is different in print from what it looks like on the screen. Most of my labels have been done by Kinko's. You can send them in but I don't have the program that they use to send them...I think it is Microsoft office or something. So I just drop it by after work and pick them up the next day.
Ramona


----------



## PeterZ (Jul 6, 2007)

Appleman - Your son on the Geek Squad should check out the opportunities with the Federal Government.. They are desperate for IT people. I started a year ago as a contractor to the Navy (probably at 2 to 3x what your son makes on the Geek Squad), and am now in the process of converting to a GS gov't employee, at 55 - 70% more than I am making now.

If he is willing to relocate, and might want to go overseas for a few years, the opportunities are immense. Getting hired by the Feds is a long and painful process (the group I work for advised me of their intent to convert my position from contractor to GS late last year), but once in you get preferred consideration for other jobs and locations. If he could add a CISSP certification to his minor in networking he could get a job with the Navy under the DON2210-H (Internet Security) cert at a minimum of GS-11 (starting pay $52,912 minimum). How would he like to work in Naples, Italy or Rota, Spain for a few years?

BTW - my best friend at work does something similar to what you do, but not with homes. His specialty is the design and construction supervision of black Southern Baptist Churches, and he is one of the most respected in the area. He started when he designed a new church for his own congregation. He took it to a RA firm to be certified, and has been working with them for over 20 years now. He draws the plans and does the estimate, they do the mechanicals, and if the project is approved, he does the inspections and approves the contractor's draws. I think he makes almost as much at that as he does at his job. He'll probably retire soon - he will be eligible in two years (at 57) and just do that full time.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll pass that along to him PeterZ. I would like to see him in a position like that soon. He just doesn't make enough money right now. He started programming when he was 5 or so for th Commodore and by his sophomore year in high scholl he did an advanced placement class teaching the school's programming teacher how to program in C. He got back from Milwaukee last summer after being there two years setting up networks. I think he is just chilling out for a while- I hope!He worked for me summers while in school and knows computers inside and beyond.


I had some construction experience, engineering interest and have worked with computers half my life so the drafting came natural. It pays a lot better nowdays than general computer work does. If I was to relocate, I'm sure I could make a lot more, but I'm having fun now with everything. I do about 25-40 houses a year. I got started doing it like you. I did my own house up and took it to the firm for stamping. They were impressed with my work and encoraged me to pursue it- so I did- and did I say I love it?


----------



## Waldo (Jul 10, 2007)

Hmmmmm lets see now.......What else doI have that I can offer that will garner such a diverse thread.


----------



## rrawhide (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey all - have you tried the toner refill kits? here is a website
and they guarantee their products. www.tonerrefillkits.com.
I have used others in the past and they seem to work fine. This
is just FYI. Wadda ya think?

rrawhide


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 12, 2007)

rrawhide,

Thanks for that, I'm looking into that site and might give it a try said they have been in business for 16 years. I have some wine to bottle but I want to be able to label them too but not for over 200.00 to replace the used toner.

Ramona


----------



## rrawhide (Jul 12, 2007)

COPY!!! Hope it works for you.



Have some to bottle too but just not ready yet - darn - have to keep
drinking commercial !!!!!! Did get some 2 BUCK CHUCK from Trader
Joe's - of course just for the bottles!!!! hummmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!
cab, metlot, sav blanc and chard.

rrawhide


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 12, 2007)

$2 Buck Chuck is $3 up is these here parts...it is drinkable....Have friends pick some up when they go near the stores....The Merlot makes great grape wine jelly....and it isn't all that bad!!!


----------

